# 1992 chevy s-10 ecm : Where is it ??



## tonkasl24 (Nov 11, 2010)

I need to know where the computer is on a 1992 chevy s-10 4.3 lt. I think that is the problem....it is acting like it is not getting fuel and wont stay running....any ideas on both problems ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tonkasl24


Computer is on the passenger side behind the glove box.


----------



## tonkasl24 (Nov 11, 2010)

is that the only computer on the truck i should check


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

No, if your truck is equipped with a VCM its located inside the engine compartment in front of the blower motor. This type of system uses a PROM/CALPAK, you don't need to replace the whole computer only the PROM in it. Before you decide to replace the computer, run a scanner on it and reprogram the computer with the default values set by the manufacturer. Extract any trouble codes that the computer has picked up and post them, if no codes are present verify that you have adequate fuel pressure and injector pulse by hooking up a node light.



post back your findings.


----------

